# Pool salt for salt licks



## Buford_Dawg

I experimented several years ago and put a couple of #40 bags of pool salt from Walmart out to see if the deer would go for it as good as the 10.00 mineral blocks at the local feed and seed.  I have found that the deer visit the pool salt lick just as good, if not better than the mineral block licks.  Anyone else ever tried it?  You will be surprised that the deer seem to love it.


----------



## dick7.62

I have used it before when I got some free.  They seemed to like it as well as any other salt.  I make mineral licks with calcium, phosphorus, and salt.


----------



## Canuck5

It's the salt that attracts them to the mineral site, to get them there.  If you take a look at the label of all the "special high priced" minerals (don't care whose they are) you can put down for deer, salt makes up the major portion of it.  

It's the other things in the mineral site that will benefit the deer.  Mother Nature provides a lot!  She does!!  But once they are there for the salt, give them a little extra!


----------



## Canuck5

Once they are there to get the salt, they get calcium, phosphorous and a few other "elements".  I am sure that I could "optimize" what to put in this mineral site, but Mother Nature is there to provide things that I lack.   She helps me out a lot, LOL.


----------



## Core Lokt

Yes I use pool salt too.


----------



## groundhawg

Core Lokt said:


> Yes I use pool salt too.



Pool salt or water softer salt, I have use both with very good results.  Cheap at Home depots, Lowes, and Wal-mart.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

are they cheaper than mineral salt?


----------



## DeepweR

I buy pool salt and trace mineral salt in the bags,,, mix it together and poor it in a red clay hole that i dig,,, works great. i laugh when i see all the city slickers talkn bout their trophy rock. they pay $15 for a 10lb salt block when i pay $4 for a 40lb bag of salt and $12 for a 50lb bag of Trace Mineral,,,,this combo has more mineral than 50  trophy rocks and cost the same.


----------



## DeepweR

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> are they cheaper than mineral salt?



deer dont like straight mineral salt,,,,its bitter,,, u gotta ad regular salt so they will eat it.


----------



## Killdee

I use pool and or any other salt to start licks, FYI, trace mineral salt is just that a trace, 3% mineral, 97% salt.


----------



## DeepweR

Killdee said:


> I use pool and or any other salt to start licks, FYI, trace mineral salt is just that a trace, 3% mineral, 97% salt.



really?,,,thats good to know,,, what do u use? i know if i put TM by itself they dont hit it as hard.


----------



## Killdee

I use the homemade recipe thats been around for years, I modify it according to what I can find or have on hand. Dical- phosphate for the minerals,trace min salt, rock salt, or pool salt, dry molasses when I can find it. sometimes, baking soda sometimes jello mix or koolade or a gallon of that apple or persimmon flavored lick stuff. Some folks use deer cocaine with it. I will likely try some of Wildlife pros mix if he ever gets a local distributor since its formulated for the deers health.


----------



## DeepweR

I plan on tryn Wildlifes stuff too


----------



## Kearndog

I have heard pool salt works fine..Do not use bath salts! Your deer may have their faces chewed off


----------



## bigfye

*salt licks*

i have used rock salt work great


----------



## jrc

Mix the pool salt with FRM cattle grazer.  Makes an unbelievable mineral lick for half the cost.   Deer love it too.


----------



## bander_TC50

Kearndog said:


> Do not use bath salts! Your deer may have their faces chewed off


----------



## win280

Kearndog said:


> I have heard pool salt works fine..Do not use bath salts! Your deer may have their faces chewed off



But your deer would be Happy,Happy,Happy


----------



## combatcomm

kearndog said:


> i have heard pool salt works fine..do not use bath salts! Your deer may have their faces chewed off



lol


----------



## bnew17

Good info in this thread. Seen a bunch of bags of pool salt at my seed store. May have to pick up a few. Wish I hadnt bought those bags of deer cane now.

 Is there anything else beneficial to add to the pool salt besides mineral salt that the deer will eat?


----------



## bronco611

That about does it!!! As soon as wally world finds out why they keep selling out of pool salt the price will triple if they think that they can turn a buck off of our backs!!! And they didn't build that business WE DID!!!!! OUR ROADS AND MONEY AND WIVES spent all of our extra cash there, you would think that they could show their appreciation to all of us by donating corn to us hunters so we can stay in the woods while our wives are there spending our gas money!!!LOL


----------

